# Gamaquarists?



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

The term I just made up for video gamers who also have planted tanks. Maybe I'm just immature or younger than most who frequent this forum but is anyone else a video game nerd on top of this hobby? If so what do you play?


----------



## OneDaySale (Feb 9, 2008)

During the school year, i don't have time to play much, but over the summer I played a lot of Fat Princess and Arkham Asylum on PS3. With my son, I play Super Smash Bros Brawl and the Lego Harry Potter games. I just got Uncharted 3 and Arkham City but haven't had a chance to open them yet...

Re age: I'm probably old enough to be your father... 41.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

In 3 days I will overdose on videogames. I have endured nearly 5 months of no time for games due to my hellish masters program. Let the news papers read "Zapins, an aquarium hobbyist was hospitalized today due to an intentional overdose of videogames. The overdose was induced by a 7 day marathon of no sleep and a concoction of starcraft 2, skyrim, and aion."


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Seriously, people have died at their computers playing those massive, online multiuser games. I'm glad I got out of computer games before I got sucked into that. The legand of Zelda has been good enough for me!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> Seriously, people have died at their computers playing those massive, online multiuser games.


Haha. If dying could ever be pleasant that is certainly one way to do it!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I've been known to play some old school Empire at War  With the expansion pack. And I've played most of the mods too. Another one that can suck me in Sins of a Solar Empire.

Usually, though, it is either "Tank" OR "Games." Never enough time for both. That's the life when you are in sales and have a multi-state territory.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Just got all my grading done and my grades in. I'm going to dissolve into a puddle of protoplasm.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice Pk I have to get through 50 more pages of biochem in the next 11 hours. Need it all memorized cold. Wish me luck!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Best of luck! May you turn in your exam after a half an hour leaving all the other students dropping their jaws.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I hope lol. Got 15 pages left to brute memorize and 2.5 hours until the 8 am test. Nearly there!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

9 pages left 1.5 hours to go aargh cram cram cram!


----------



## thefisherman (Nov 26, 2011)

dude WoW and CoD almost ruined my life...planted tanks good! [gamer jitters]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Tell me about it. For the 6 months after I graduated college I put in 20-24 hours a day in Aion (an mmorpg). Good times... 3 pages left and 45 mins remaining. I really hope to God I retain everything I studied the last 48 hours lol...


----------



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh yeah. MW3 is what I preoccupy myself with so that the water in my tank may settle and clear up.

A few friends of mine group up on a weekly basis to wreak havoc. 

Pm me if you got PS3 and want my gamertag.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I've been playing a lot of Dark Souls on the 360 lately, careful it is addictive. Always been an aquarium guy, and will forever be infatuated with video games. Usually only devote ~10hrs a week to them though. I play while I drink my coffee on the weekends, and sometimes after I cook my wife and I diner for a couple hrs.


----------



## OneDaySale (Feb 9, 2008)

Zapins said:


> Tell me about it. For the 6 months after I graduated college I put in 20-24 hours a day in Aion (an mmorpg). Good times... 3 pages left and 45 mins remaining. I really hope to God I retain everything I studied the last 48 hours lol...


A little late but... good luck!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The test was BRUTAL! 50 questions of death. I hate when the question is worded in riddles. Anyway it is done now and I can binge.


----------

